# Cheapest Medical Schools for MD



## ammaryounas (Aug 22, 2011)

Can anyone tell me about world's cheapest medical schools up till 2000$ per year? I have heard about schools in Kyrgyzstan. Does anyone know about any other country?


----------



## nany3319 (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks for the post


----------



## larrausa (Feb 28, 2012)

*that's one good information*

that's one good information


----------

